# Making A Rub



## E's Smokin (Jul 24, 2018)

When making a rub I like SPOG, is that a 1 to 1 portion & then when you add heat is that also 1to 1
Thanks

_*E*_


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 24, 2018)

That would depend on what you use for heat, and how hot you like the rub. You could use a paprika with a moderate heat (and a lot of red color) or you could use cayenne powder, or you could go wild with habanero or ghost pepper powder. 

Most people here add sugar but I don't.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2018)

It all comes down to your personal taste with the hot and the amount of salt.

Warren


----------



## petehalsted (Jul 24, 2018)

As others have said, all to your taste, but for basic SPOG, its 1 to 1, is good starting point. One tip with talking Kosher Salt and Coarse Black Pepper, its 1 to 1 by weight. The brand of the Salt and the grind of the pepper can make a big difference in what a Tablespoon weighs.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 24, 2018)

It will probably take you a few attempts to tune the formula to your taste and 1:1 is a good place to start (though I prefer a bit less salt in mine). My recommendation would be that wherever you start, write it down, use it in a cook, then taste and decide on any adjustments you want to make next time. Keep writing down your "revised" formula till you get it the way you like.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 24, 2018)

E's Smokin said:


> When making a rub I like SPOG, is that a 1 to 1 portion & then when you add heat is that also 1to 1
> Thanks
> 
> _*E*_


Hi there and welcome!

1:1 is not a bad place to start.  When people are learning to season or make an SPOG rub I alway recommend going 3/4 on the Salt so they don't over salt.  It is much harder to over-POG than it is to over Salt.

Also if you are making a seasoning for Pork Ribs or thinner kinds of cuts of meat you can get too much Salt when you are shooting for more POG.  So for Pork Ribs I go POG and then Salt separately to avoid over salting which again happens very easily with ribs.

As a matter of fact I mix up POG and SPOG.  I also do SPOG+ Paprika and POG+Paprika so I can control salt levels when needed :)


----------



## MeatSkull (Jul 24, 2018)

I make sporg, salt is only 10%, the r is red hot seasoning from sausage maker which brings up the salt level a bit more.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 25, 2018)

I rarely just do SPOG, and when I do it's sort of just toss things at the meat till it looks right. I'm one of those cooks. Recipes for me tend to be vague guide lines..but I tend to go heavier on garlic and lighter on the salt..you can always add more salt to your plate, but if you over salt in the beginning..no fixing that. Just my view on it.


----------



## Sal Barsanti (Sep 1, 2018)

Where do folks buy their ingredients? 

Do you have an online preference? If I'm going to buy paprika, chili powder, onion salt, etc, I'd like to shop around for a deal. I could go to Meijer or Walmart but the containers are a bit small.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 1, 2018)

My Spice Sage and Spices Inc. Both have good prices and a quality fresh product. Compare prices as they vary.
I buy some things in the 1 cup jars, others in bulk, 1oz bags up to you name it. They run frequent specials and Myspicesage gives away 1oz spice of your choice, from a list, with each order....JJ


----------

